
Ask HN: What important career choices did you make in 2016? - ud0
What important career choices did you make in 2016?
======
ud0
Quit job where it wasn't clear what my role was and took up another focused as
a front-end developer (remote), decided I didn't want to work as a remote
developer any more and took up another full-time job as a front-end engineer
for a big Co in Europe.

Never been to Europe before lived all my life in west-africa so I'm very
excited.

------
herbst
Quit my job to work on my own stuff. stuff i actually care about

~~~
voidz
That's great. I hope it will be rewarding. It probably will be.

I've quit most of what I was doing to dedicate myself as a stay at home dad to
our newborn son. Best thing ever, it's a great kid. And frankly I'm doing a
pretty damn good job, better than I imagined beforehand. I know it's socially
unacceptable to toot your own horn, but I just did it anyway, so ner.

~~~
herbst
nah man thats cool. I think every kid deserves a dad almost always at home. At
least for the first time.

And sure it is rewarding, even if i dont manage to build a successfull
business. I also digitalnomad what is more experience than i ever asked for.

------
vivaamerica
moved to US from London. Instant 100% pay rise for same role. Yeah yeah US has
its problems but more money always helps. Until UK gets its head around paying
devs properly it's a waste of time there.

